# Chainfre 3D on nexus 7



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Just tried it, didnt work. Installed ok but wont boot, stick on google logo. It actually broke my recovery as well so I had to fastboot flash the recovery again, then restore my nandroid.

Anyone have different results?


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

digitsix said:


> Just tried it, didnt work. Installed ok but wont boot, stick on google logo. It actually broke my recovery as well so I had to fastboot flash the recovery again, then restore my nandroid.
> 
> Anyone have different results?


Exactly what happens to me. CM10 and stock.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

The recovery thing is actually a nexus 7 wide problem. To enter recovery you either had to use an app like goo manager to reboot recovery or I have also heard that trying to enter recovery while plugged in to any computer works.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> The recovery thing is actually a nexus 7 wide problem. To enter recovery you either had to use an app like goo manager to reboot recovery or I have also heard that trying to enter recovery while plugged in to any computer works.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I can boot into recovery at any time using rom manger's "reboot to recovery" option or holding vol down when starting, then selecting recovery. It only broke when I installed Chainfire 3d. I'm using CWM 6.0.0.8 touch, no problems here.


----------

